# Nishiki Kodiak



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Can anyone date this early mtb? It was a CL find with early Shimano stage head group, first gen Sutour XC bear claw pedals and the wheels well I just about pissed myself matching Ukia speedline rims! I love CL!


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

From Bikepedia

Serial Numbers for Nishiki bikes were decoded by Tom Marshall, Canadian engineer, racer and runner, using a trial and error database methodology.

Kawamura manufactured frames (1972–1987): These frames used a serial number XYZZZZZ format where:

X is the market (C = Canada (pre-1985) K = USA (pre 1985) W = USA (1985–1987)).
Y is the last digit of the manufacturing calendar year (A =1, B = 2, C = 3… J = 0. Exception is letter S, used on all frames prior to 1975).
ZZZZZ is a five or six digit number, possibly representing a sequential frame manufacturing number for the year (or era in the case of pre 1975 frames).
Example 1: KA24587 is the 24,587th frame produced in 1981 for the US market
Example 2: CG23117 is the 23,117th frame produced in 1977 for the Canadian market
Example 3: WE54612 is the 54,612th frame produced in 1985 for the US market

Giant manufactured frames (1980-1986*): With a date code generally stamped on the dropout on the drive side of the bike, these frames used a two part serial number in a G MM YY format, where:

G = Giant.
MM = month (01 = Jan, 02 = Feb, etc.).
YY = year (80 = 1980, 81 = 1981, etc.).
Example: G0384 is a Giant-manufactured frame from March 1984


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Those rims........:thumbsup:



Steve


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info on ser # data base. That would date this bike being built in 1984 with 1983 parts which makes sense. Norco bikes here in Vancouver were one of the first big bike companies to assemble and sell the new type of bicycles called "all terrain" I think in 1983 the name "MountainBikes" was Charlie and Gary's co and that name was protected by priority company name


----------



## BicycleSafari (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for the serial number info Zoke2! I just acquired one of these that is serial number CD 06498 so mine and rismtb's might have been on the factory floor together at one point!
On mine it has the original Deore deer head components for the derailleurs, shifters, brakes, and brake levers. 
Hattaswan headset
Suntour XC pedals 
Takagi XT Tourney cranks
Sealed Suze hubs
and the same black Ukai speedline 26x1.75 wheels

I picked it up to mine all the deore parts as a backup set for my Ross Mt.Whitney. When I've pulled what I need I think I'm gonna turn it into a dirt jumper thrash around bike.


----------

